# Levi to Omega...



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Good to see Levi get some recognition for his hard work.. He and Tony Martin should make a good pair..


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I wonder if this is another signal of the demise of The Shack.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Weird.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> Weird.


agreed. weird to think of Levi in Omega Pharma Lotto kit.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

With or without a Leopard-Shack merger, Levi wasn't going to stay with Radio Shack. Words are Lance didn't want him on the Shack. And Omega-QuickStep really need some riders with points if they want to keep their ProTour/WorldTour status so Levi and Tony Martin will help in this regard.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

better than being a domestique for the Schleck brothers...


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

Where did you find this? I can not find anything on it and would really like to read more ~ it.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

Found it sorry. My search skills SUCK!


----------



## Jake123 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mosovich said:


> Good to see Levi get some recognition for his hard work.. He and Tony Martin should make a good pair..


Agree 100%


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> With or without a Leopard-Shack merger, Levi wasn't going to stay with Radio Shack. Words are Lance didn't want him on the Shack. And Omega-QuickStep really need some riders with points if they want to keep their ProTour/WorldTour status so Levi and Tony Martin will help in this regard.


i thought him and LA were BFF's where did you read this?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

foofighter said:


> i thought him and LA were BFF's where did you read this?


A lot of rumors say Levi had to testify in the Lance inquisition, and that since, they are not the best of friends... but they are rumors as far as I can tell.


----------



## PeteyPablo (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll support Levi anywhere he goes


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

55x11 said:


> agreed. weird to think of Levi in Omega Pharma Lotto kit.


Sort of back to the days of when he was with Rabobank and Gerolsteiner. Remember that?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> Sort of back to the days of when he was with Rabobank and Gerolsteiner. Remember that?


yeah, I was going to add - not much stranger than Gerolsteiner or Rabobank... 

Still, Omega is weird.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, if this portends the end of RS, at least Contador would be happy: Contador says he fears a Leopard Trek-RS merger


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

AJL said:


> Well, if this portends the end of RS, at least Contador would be happy: Contador says he fears a Leopard Trek-RS merger


Well, if Contador had respect for other riders, he wouldn't be in the boat he's in now.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm curious to see how this plays out for the American races, as far as I know they didn't come to any of them.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Peanya said:


> Well, if Contador had respect for other riders, he wouldn't be in the boat he's in now.


Well, more respect anyways...


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

mtrider05 said:


> I'm curious to see how this plays out for the American races, as far as I know they didn't come to any of them.


Who is "they"? If you mean Layohpard, Andy and Frank were both at the Pro Cycling Challenge. Andy was at the Tour of California.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

jorgy said:


> Who is "they"? If you mean Layohpard, Andy and Frank were both at the Pro Cycling Challenge. Andy was at the Tour of California.


I think he is talking about Levi's new team, Omega. Levi gets lots of love in the states and they don't seem to race here much.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i always viewed omega as a sprinters team...


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

weltyed said:


> i always viewed omega as a sprinters team...


I can see that with Greipel or McEwen, but remember Evans, Van Den Broeck, Chris Horner, Gilbert, Hoste. Going back, it's Verbrugge, Tchmil and Van Petegem - I think of them as more of a traditionally Belgian spring classics team.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Tort said:


> I think he is talking about Levi's new team, Omega. Levi gets lots of love in the states and they don't seem to race here much.


Typically Americans will have a clause in their contracts that say the need to be allowed to race in certain American races. Bigger names get some support riders as well (or even a full roster).


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

AJL said:


> Typically Americans will have a clause in their contracts that say the need to be allowed to race in certain American races. Bigger names get some support riders as well (or even a full roster).


Especially those that just won a big American race.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

xjbaylor said:


> Especially those that just won a big American race.


Agreed.

Just because they haven't sent a team before doesn't mean they won't do it in the future. 
With Levi winning both Utah and Colorado this year, you can almost guarantee that Omega-Lotto will send a team with him next year to defend. He loves the ToC as well, so he'll be there too. It wouldn't surprise me if they tried to sign Horner as well.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

innergel said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Just because they haven't sent a team before doesn't mean they won't do it in the future.
> With Levi winning both Utah and Colorado this year, you can almost guarantee that Omega-Lotto will send a team with him next year to defend. He loves the ToC as well, so he'll be there too. It wouldn't surprise me if they tried to sign Horner as well.


Officially (before the Leopard-Shack merger rumors), Horner is already under contract with Radio Shack for 2012...


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

55x11 said:


> I think of them as more of a traditionally Belgian spring classics team.


Correct. In the past they've chosen to spend most of their money with a view to making a strong showing in Belgium, particularly trying to stack up well against QuickStep. 

Their support for Cadel, consisting of one Mr. Horner, was an attempt to make some sort of attempt at a credible TdF display. With hindsight, and Evans' World Championship and TdF Yellow both in focus, it would seem they made the wrong bet.

JSR


----------



## jwcurry83 (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe the Lance/Levi rumors are just that... rumors. Lance was routing on Levi in the USPCC on Twitter... I doubt he would want him off of the Shack for any reason.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

JSR said:


> Correct. In the past they've chosen to spend most of their money with a view to making a strong showing in Belgium, particularly trying to stack up well against QuickStep.
> 
> Their support for Cadel, consisting of one Mr. Horner, was an attempt to make some sort of attempt at a credible TdF display. With hindsight, and Evans' World Championship and TdF Yellow both in focus, it would seem they made the wrong bet.
> 
> JSR


ive always equated them with quickstep. when cadel was there i recall he had no team surrounding/supporting him and wondered if that would trash his career. levi has been through this before, so im surprised to see it again. unless they want to use him for week-long races. or they just threw money at him.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Seems like you guys are all assuming this is Omega-Pharma Lotto...
But it's not- it's Omega-Pharma _*Quick-Step*_ !
I've always viewed OPL and QSI as relatively equal, but am eager to see what changes Brian Holm will bring to this new team.
One thing- I don't see how Boonen will remain top dog at Quick-Step with Leipheimer and Martin on the squad. Maybe that's for the best.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i never seem to keep with the changes in teams and sponsers.

i think tomke is on his way out. he probably has 1 more good year, but after the slumping past few years, it doesnt look good for the guy.



RRRoubaix said:


> Seems like you guys are all assuming this is Omega-Pharma Lotto...
> But it's not- it's Omega-Pharma _*Quick-Step*_ !
> I've always viewed OPL and QSI as relatively equal, but am eager to see what changes Brian Holm will bring to this new team.
> One thing- I don't see how Boonen will remain top dog at Quick-Step with Leipheimer and Martin on the squad. Maybe that's for the best.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

weltyed said:


> i never seem to keep with the changes in teams and sponsers.
> 
> i think tomke is on his way out. he probably has 1 more good year, but after the slumping past few years, it doesnt look good for the guy.


31 is the now 60? 
won GW this year and fourth in flanders. Last years PR and flanders second places.....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Omega Pharma Lotto could get some short stage race palmares


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

den bakker said:


> 31 is the now 60?
> won GW this year and fourth in flanders. Last years PR and flanders second places.....


dominance and consistency? it seems to me he has taklen more than a few steps back, especially after the drug issues. he also has had strings of bad luck, both on and off the bike. maybe if this new omega team places him at just classics races it wont seem that way. he really needs to start over with a new team, but i dont know where that would be. i woulda said omega-pharma, but...
i dont see him at lampre.


----------



## Joe A (Sep 5, 2003)

What about Garmin? We stayed on the same floor as Garmin in Vail and saw Levi going into a mgr's room the morning after the TT. Just saying


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Joe A said:


> What about Garmin? We stayed on the same floor as Garmin in Vail and saw Levi going into a mgr's room the morning after the TT. Just saying


Levi wouldn't pass Garmin's blood values scrutiny, there are no rumors that the Hog has dumped his blood in the toilet like he did to Landis. But Levi will most likely be leaving the Trek fold, the rumors have been circulating of LA's discontent with him.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm a Levi fan no matter the team. Honestly I think Horner is great and all but I was an RS fan because of Levi. And I became a Levi fan because of Lance.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and is a deciding factor*



den bakker said:


> 31 is the now 60?
> won GW this year and fourth in flanders. Last years PR and flanders second places.....


still in both P-R and Flanders

no one dominates these races. Tom's record in these events says enough. When he's not pulling top tens we can say his career is over

I'm sure he's hoping people will start counting him out as it may help him get another win in either


----------

